# Haircuts (guys)



## oldman (Jul 26, 2022)

I have been wondering how much other men around the country pay for their haircut? Here, the price fluctuates from $15-28, depending if I go to a regular barber, which I prefer, or if I can only get an appointment at a stylist. My barbershop is where I go to get the local news and gossip and also to solve the world’s problems.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2022)

oldman said:


> I have been wondering how much other men around the country pay for their haircut? Here, the price fluctuates from $15-28





oldman said:


> My barbershop is where I go to get the local news and gossip



My woman has cut my hair for around the last ten years

The price is right

The gossip is priceless


----------



## DaveA (Jul 26, 2022)

Same here Gary. My wife's been cutting my hair since 1968 when my (then) regular barber retired.   Not sure if she's been doing it correctly though, as over the years most of it has disappeared???


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> My woman has cut my hair for around the last ten years
> 
> The price is right
> 
> The gossip is priceless


I have cut my hair for the last 40 years

The price is right

The gossip is priceless.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2022)

DaveA said:


> Same here Gary. My wife's been cutting my hair since 1968 when my (then) regular barber retired. Not sure if she's been doing it correctly though, as over the years most of it has disappeared


Well, I've still got it
But the color has gone white

As far as her 'doing it correctly', I used to hold a mirror
and instruct

Used to
Right up to the time she quit
with half my head done
'You're so picky, cut it yerself'
Took about an hour of begging, pleading, chasing her around, before she went back to wielding the scissors

and
she's gotten quite good

The magazines are crap, but there's no waiting


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 26, 2022)

'round here closest shop charges old guys 17. dollars I think...
but I have a lady from the shop come to my house for a cut...
when it grows out....so I give her good tip....don


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 26, 2022)

oldman said:


> I have been wondering how much other men around the country pay for their haircut? Here, the price fluctuates from $15-28, depending if I go to a regular barber, which I prefer, or if I can only get an appointment at a stylist. My barbershop is where I go to get the local news and gossip and also to solve the world’s problems.


$45 The rent for shops here is insane. Even at that price I wonder how they stay in business. The guy that cuts my hair told me this past week he was moving to a big mall where the price rent is 1/3 of what he is paying now. 1/3 of $4,000. The last place I had my hair cut closed down because they were told to renew their lease it would cost $14,000 a month. One more reason people are moving from California.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

I know I'm not a guy, but our local gents barbershop charges £16 for a straightforward haircut... 2 years ago..it was £5...   estranged o/h has been doing his own hair with an electric razor.. for a long time

at the unisex salon..the same haircut costs £35


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2022)

I have a good barber who only charges $10.  However, he is pushing 85 years old, so I don't know how much longer he will stay in business.  Last year, a young guy opened a shop nearby, and he charges $15....so if old "Bob" retires, that will still be affordable.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 26, 2022)

I shave my hair all off. Haven't been to a barber in years.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2022)

My senior haircut place charges $11.00. I always give him $20 cause he does a great job.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jul 26, 2022)

Barbershop, $15 and it is always a great haircut!


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2022)

$20 in Hershey, PA


----------



## Llynn (Jul 26, 2022)

$12.00 for senior veterans where I go.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 26, 2022)

Haven't cut my hair in 12yrs, and a long time before that also. Cut it then for my mothers funeral, because I had promised her years before that I would. I cut the split ends occasionally, but otherwise it seems to stop by itself. Has saved me a small fortune over the years, plus I am an old hippie.


----------



## Chet (Jul 26, 2022)

I cut my own. I was bad at it at first but got better over time.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2022)

I've been cutting his hair for 13 years now and I do a good job of it.

I brook no criticism, though......if you don't like it, there are plenty of shops and salons out there.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 26, 2022)

My wife cuts my hair she used to be a licensed beautician. I am ready for a short haircut now because of this heat. ---- Well my wife just gave me a haircut and our grandson is here. I asked for a haircut like our grandson's short all around with a rat tail and I got it. ----


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2022)

I go to the barber shop for more than a haircut. I get all the small talk and during hunting season, the talk really gets interesting. I enjoy the camaraderie with the other men. There is one fellow that goes to the shop almost everyday. His wife died a few years ago and he is lonely.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 28, 2022)

I've cut my husband's hair for the last 20 years. When he retired in 2001, we hit the road in our RV and there weren't convenient places for haircuts so I learned how to cut his and since I had had some very bad haircuts along the way, he's learned how to trim my hair. It's saved us a bundle of money


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 28, 2022)

I paid £12 for my recent haircut.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 8, 2022)

Spouse pays nothing. I cut his hair for free. OTOH, I manage the finances so you could say he hands me his entire pension check, LOL.

I learned a long time ago how to cut hair by watching my hair stylist. Straight hair isn't that difficult to cut, thankfully, so once you know how to handle the cowlicks - everybody has one or two of them - it's not hard, just takes some time to do a good job. 

You can always tell a good haircut by how it grows out. It should take weeks before "the line"; e.g., the style, falls away.


----------

